# ajustes a un integrado 74191



## eltonyjefe (Jun 20, 2007)

pues eso, resulta q el q me interesaba era el 74190(contador decimal, up/down), pero no se encontraba en existencia asi q me dieron uno 74191(contador de 4 bits up/down)

ya me los compre, ahora quiero saber si hay forma de que este contador no empieza a mostrar simbolos raros en mi diplay. llega hasta el nueve, y despues me da 5 combinaciones d eluces, en total 16. pero solo me interesa q haga hasta el 9. existe alguna forma de limitarlo.

se me es imposible conseguir tal integrado. tengo la hoja de datos del integrado 191, mas no me ayuda en mucho. quiza alguien se topo con algun problema parecido. 

gracias de antemano


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 21, 2007)

Tu problema tiene una solucion simple. Necesitas una compuerta nand.
Has lo siguiente: la pata 11 del 74191 seguro la tienes a Vcc para que pueda contar, pero si la pones a tierra el contador vuelve a cero y se detiene.
Aprovecha esa condición. Tu quieres que cuente hasta nueve 1001, entonces cuando cambie a diez 1010 queremos que se resetee.
Conecta entonces las patas 2 y 7 QB y QD respectivamente a las entradas de una compuerta NAND, y la salida de la NAND a la pata 11 del contador, y listo ahora solo cuenta hasta nueve.
Yo lo he montado y te aseguro que funciona. Espero haberte ayudado. SUERTE


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 21, 2007)

Pero no contara en forma descendente, no se si tu aplicación lo requiere.


----------



## eltonyjefe (Jun 21, 2007)

la pata 11, no la tengo conectada a nada, es la 14 la que recive los pulsos de un timer, la 16 esta en vcc. , si entendi lo de las compuertas, ya se me hace mas claro el asunto, estuve probando y si conecto a tierra el pin 11 se resetea, entonces ya me queda mas claro, al resivir 1,1 de las patas 2 y 7 me da una señal en 0?  y se resetea. vere, voy rapido a provarlo, pero una coas, tengo un nand de 3 entradas, donde conecto la tercera para que no me de problemas?

si no cuenta desendente, no hay problema, aunque si deveria de hacerlo, pero ya algo es algo. gracias por contestar


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 23, 2007)

Para que no te de problemas la tercera entrada de la nand, conectala a Vcc.


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 23, 2007)

Perdona no es a Vcc, eso obligaria un cero automatico a la salida.
La tercera pata simplemente unela a cualquiera de las otras dos.


----------



## eltonyjefe (Jun 23, 2007)

bueno cuento.

al conectar el nand a la patilla 11 se apaga el display al llegar al 9 y es todo, mas necesito q vuelva a empezar de 0. ya que tengo 3 chips 74191 para un contador de 0 a 999.


y deveras es imposible hacerlo desenndente, ya q necesito otro del 0 al 9 y viceversa, aunq ando corto de integrados, cuento con el 74191 y el 7490, este ultimo es contador decimal pero pa un solo lado creo


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 23, 2007)

Bueno aqui te mando el esquema de como lo monto en el simulador para ver si es que tienes patilla conectada que te este estorbando. Omití el clock y las conexiones al display para que quedara mas visible lo de la nand.

En cuanto al up/down que quieres hacer con el 74191 pero de cero a nueve, dame un chance y te mando un esquema.


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 23, 2007)

Tengo una solucion para el up/down con el 74191, pero es un poco engorroso.
Se requiere aparte del contador, el deco y el display, un Flip/Flop JK, una nor de 4 entradas, una and de 2 entradas, una or de dos entradas y un inversor si el flip/flop actua ante el flanco de bajada.
Si te sirve me dices y te mando el esquema.


----------



## eltonyjefe (Jun 24, 2007)

segui tu diagrama, pero lo intento hacer con un 7400(nand de 2 entradas).en lugar de uno de 3 entradas, conecto asi. en la 1 la 2 del 191, en el 2 la 2 del 191, la 3 es salida, la 4 es el 7 del 191, y asi el 5 lo mando al 11 del 191.  pero se resetea en el 7
y se me resetea hasta el numero 7, podrias decirme como se hace la conexion(en casacada o algo asi).

puesto q lo necesito para el lunes, creo que lo del decendente ya queda desechado. estoy agradecido por tu ayuda.


----------



## eltonyjefe (Jun 24, 2007)

lo olvidava, la pata 12 es max/min, esto sirve para dar un valor inicial? sabras como es q puedo hacer para hacerlo.

y otra cosa, cuando conecto las baterias mis display no inician en ceros, sino en un numero al azar. se pueden dejar en ceros?


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 24, 2007)

Si estas usando una nand de dos entradas, olvidate de la tercera entrada.
Has lo siguiente:
La pata 2 del contador a la 1 de la compuerta
La pata 7 del contador a la 2 de la compuerta
La pata 11 del contador a la 3 de la compuerta.

Eso te debe solucionar el problema.


----------



## eltonyjefe (Jun 24, 2007)

esto asi lo tenia, pero como te dije se detiene al numero nueve, y queda desabilitado totalmente, y jamas vuelve a encender, asi q el conteo sigue con el otro display. y pasa lo mismo.


----------



## eltonyjefe (Jun 24, 2007)

mira, aca lo tengo en un proto simulado. abre el correspondiente, es que no le encuentro. ningun otra combinacion, me resetea en numero q no sea 1 o 7


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/39108185/entradas_simples.rar
```


----------



## aquijano (Jul 14, 2007)

Bueno mira yo estoy estudiando en el huergo y tengo previa circuitos logicos jaja, bueno la onda es asi me toco hacer esa placa con el integrado ese 74191 y ya se pudo hacer que cuente de 0 a 9 tranquilamente solo hace falta poner 2 negadoras y 1 compuerta nand creo despues me fijo , si queres te  paso el circuito despues agregame No está permitido publicar correos
LO unico que hay que hacer es que detecte el 10 y lo mandas a la pata PL la 11 , y poner las d0,d1,d2,d3 a masa y pum cuenta ,


----------



## franjcbelec (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola!! también estoy estudiando electrónica digital y me sería excelente que me pasaras la solución para hacer al 74LS191 contar regresivamente de 9 a 0 y se resetee!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola franjcbelec

No es ningún secreto el hacer que el 74LS191 cuente hacia atrás.
Solo tienes que hacer cierta la entrada D/U(6) para que cuente descendentemente.
Si esa entrada es 0 cuenta ascendentemente.
Si esa entrada es 1 cuenta descendentemente.
Luego, para que cuente de 9 a 0 y se restablezca a 9 y siga contando, debes detectar cuando el contador llegue a cero y en ese instante restablecerlo a 9 por medio de sus entradas D. (15, 1, 10, 9).

Desde luego que su entrada de control E(4) debe ser cierta, 0. Y aplicarle pulsos a su entrada CLK(14).

Ahora bien: para hacer más sencillo el circuito puedes utilizar la salida RCO(13) ya que esta en cierta, 0, cuando llega a cero el contador.  Entonces esta salida la conectas a su entrada de control PL(11).
Así que cada que el contador llegue a cero RCO(13) será cierta, 0 y PL(11) tambien será cierta con lo que restablecerá a 9.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Ago 15, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Aquí dejo dos Contadores con el 74LS191, uno cuenta de 0 a 9 y el otro de 9 a 0




Sal U2


----------

